# Fairy Pools



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

Just back from 5 days in Western Scotland - mainly on the Isle of Skye.

This is from the chain of waterfalls at Fairy Pools with the Black Cuillin Mountains in the background.


----------



## Lara (Apr 25, 2018)

I like the contrast between soft, ethereal waterfalls/pool and the sharp detail of the mountains/rocks. Your technique gives it an other-world intrigue with a beautiful result.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes the isle of skye has a lot to offer....what doe you use to make the water look so smooth in the photo?

I've taken many pictures of waterfalls and I think only once by accident it come out looking flush like that instead of just ''water'' if you see what I mean


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

Lara said:


> I like the contrast between soft, ethereal waterfalls/pool and the sharp detail of the mountains/rocks. Your technique gives it an other-world intrigue with a beautiful result.



Thanks - it's a great place just packed with gorgeous landscape locations. More to come 



hollydolly said:


> Yes the isle of skye has a lot to offer....what doe you use to make the water look so smooth in the photo?
> 
> I've taken many pictures of waterfalls and I think only once by accident it come out looking flush like that instead of just ''water'' if you see what I mean



This was a 30 seconds exposure - using a 10 Stop Neutral Density filter to cut out the light and increase the exposure time.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2018)

Thank you....that's why I can never achieve it with my little old Fuji...


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Thank you....that's why I can never achieve it with my little old Fuji...



Which Fuji?


----------



## jujube (Apr 25, 2018)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## happytime (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice I like slowing down the speed of the camera an making water look like .....ICE CREAM maybe lol ....great shot


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 19, 2018)

Cheers - ten stop ND filter to slow down the shutter.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Like the contrast too.  Feels like I am there!.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2018)

Great photo!

The quality reminds me of the pictures from around the world that the folks at Microsoft include when they do a major update.


----------

